# jekyll island fishing?



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 21, 2009)

the family and i are going to jekyll island for the weekend, the wife and kids are going to sun bath and play i am going to FISH!! I have never fished there. Can anyone give me some tips on what to use for bait,where to go and what kind of rig to use. i will be surf fishing and pier fishing, i already have the poles i need and i am fishing for anything and everything. any help would be great. thanks, Nate


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 21, 2009)

Spinnerbait Nate said:


> the family and i are going to jekyll island for the weekend, the wife and kids are going to sun bath and play i am going to FISH!! I have never fished there. Can anyone give me some tips on what to use for bait,where to go and what kind of rig to use. i will be surf fishing and pier fishing, i already have the poles i need and i am fishing for anything and everything. any help would be great. thanks, Nate



If your pier fishing don't forget the pliers, you will need them to take off the catfish, small sharks, and skates.


----------



## hcbadbob (May 21, 2009)

Use a # 2 or 3 flat lead weight if the water is rough, Carolina rig with a 18 inch wire leader.  I use peeled fresh shrimp to catch whitings, mullet to catch little sharks.  We have had some luck using sand fleas, but the fresh shrimp work best.  The shrimp from Walmart sporting goods department don't work as well.  If you don't get a bite in an area after 15 or 20 minutes move up or down the shore.  Watch for fishing jumping and birds diving, this is always a good sign that the bait fish are in the area.  If you go to the pier beware of the left side it was damaged by a boat and as of last July had not been fixed.  

Good luck and let me know how the bite was, I'm going next week!
Bob


----------



## hotamighty (May 21, 2009)

Last year my son and I fished between the peir and the foot bridge. We caught 6 or 7 keeper flounder but it was late july when we were there. We used an equalizer cork and used live shrimp for bait. I fished about 10 feet from the peir end of the bridge just out of the fast running creek water. We also tried using a 1oz weight on the bottom but that didnt work out too good. We spent more time retieing hooks than we did fishing. On low tide you can see all the rocks and oysters on the bottom. Hope this helps and good luck. Dane.


----------



## Bobby38ark (May 23, 2009)

I fish from the south beach and st.andrews picnic area, I use several different types of rods, everything from 2 - 7 foot rods, 2 -12 foot rods and a 15 foot rod, all threaded with braided line from 40 to 110 lb test.  I use shrimp, squid and mullet for bait, and then cut up the whiting I catch.  Also, I have caught big stingrays and sharks up to 6 foot, alot of keeper whiting and croaker, couple of trout,etc.


----------

